# Adjusting Sram Force Rear Derailliuer



## Slimbrown (May 5, 2007)

Just installed a new K-wing handlebar which required removal of all cables (bar has internal routing). However, when puting everything back together, I cant seem to get me ear derailluer adjusted so that it shifts to the two largest cogs (21,23) while in the small chainring. 

I have backed out the L limit screw to allow the derailluer to move to thse lare coggs, but as soon as I try to shift up, the is no response from the derailluer. 

Thank you,


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Can you push inward by hand and have the derailleur it reach the largest cog?

Did you unload the shifter before you removed the cable? In other words...made sure your shifter was on smallest cog before removing the cable?


----------

